# Type & Size powerhead for 75g setup



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm setting up new 75 gallon african cichlid tank, and I was thinking of getting a powerhead. I want a powerhead or even a couple to help with dead spots , and to help push debri off substrate. I am not really sure what size or even what brand to get. If I get two I would think I would want to under power each because I wouldn't want to much flow to stirr up the sand. I was looking at getting either maxi-jet or Koralia nano or Koralia evolution. Any suggestions would be great and very helpful. Thank You!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a Koralia EVO 750gph one and a Koralia 3 which is 850gph set up in each corner in the back. Between them and my filters I hardly ever see any fish poo on the sand. My filters seem to do a great job picking it up since the powerheads keep it suspended long enough.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

I picked up one of the new maxijets and I like them the best. more versitile than other powerheads. you should check them out, and you can get them in similar outputs as the koralias, nope that there are two outputs for them though, one as a powerhead and one as a circulation pump, the circulation pump output will be higher, and I think they are supposed to run a little cheaper as well


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I just order another one online for around $28 shipped

@cjacob did your powerhead ever stop "humming" or making that noise you were talking about?


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

I would get two Koralia Evolution 1050 . They are small and move alot of water . I was going to try the new Maxijet Pro , but they are power hungry . The Koralia Evolution 1400 only uses *6 watts *compared to the MaxiJet Pro 1200 which uses *20 watts *. That's a difference of 14 watts....which means I can run almost three Koralia 1400s' on the same amount of power as one MaxiJet Pro 1200 . Don't get me wrong....the MaxiJet Pro is more flexible than the Koralia when it comes to features.....but the Koralia is the clear winner when used as a circulation pump .


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

What's the difference between the powerhead and circulation modes on the maxi-jet. I see the powerhead mode moves 295 as the circulation mode moves 1300 gph. So there must be some sort of reason or setup type to do one or the other.


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

i just seen a picture of the maxi-jet in the powerhead mode. it is the picture which is on the box. then i seen it as the circulation pump. When you buy the maxi-jet can you set it up either way just from the box or do you have to buy other components.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Im not sure if it is sold as a combo but I have always seen the "conversion" kit online for about $17-$20.

Not knocking the Maxi by any means but with mine, in the power-head setup, It always ends up blowing my sand away from the glass and that is only at like 295gph. With my koralia's I have 2 of them going and all is fine. Like superdave said too, it uses way less power and if your looking for the gph's to move debris and planning on using the add on kit for the maxi might as well just get 2 koralia for the price of the power-head and kit to make one "Maxi water circulator" and use less power to boot. JMHO Either way I'm sure they will both work for ya.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I use Aqueon 950 and 1250's they have worked great.. You can't go wrong with either that or a Koralia


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

Maxi Jet is sold as the combintation. They have both powerhead and circulation pump parts that come with it. I went with 2 of the maxi jet 600's. If I have undersized oh well I'll just buy one more bigger one and put one of the 600's in my 29 community tank.


----------

